# Ltc Facility Information



## d.richards (Jul 24, 2008)

I have a quick question about physician signature on physician orders.
I have a physician that states his crnp (certified registered nurse practioner) can sign his orders -- 

I thought that the crnp could sign orders other than narcotic orders - but the physician still had to sign the orders monthly behind the crnp

could anyone help clarify this for me -- or tel me somewhere that it is printed to give the physician?


----------



## TTcpc (Jul 24, 2008)

The NP can sign orders for the MD.  However, the MD that is supervising the NP still is responsible for doing alternating visits with the NP to the LTCF.  For instance, in our practice, our MDs and NPs make monthly visits  to the LTCF, when it is the NP who goes out she signs all orders and when the MD goes out he/she signs all orders, but the MD does not sign the orders that the NP has signed behind her only new ones.


----------

